
OpenMath - diskmuncher
https://www.openmath.org/about/
======
Tainnor
As someone who has worked on a computer algebra system and knows what a pain
it is to extract semantic meaning from e.g. LaTeX, I absolutely agree that a
better format is needed to encode mathematics semantically. I just don't
understand why they had to use a representation that is borderline unreadable
and showcases XML's worst excesses.

~~~
lapinot
More than that: this is (just) semantic-web applied to the topic of maths. I
personally hate semantic-web stuff and don't understand how it can possibly
still be a research subject (with university departments dedicated to that).
They talk about languages and semantics but keep ignoring the actual recent
(i'm talking second-half 20th c.) research in programming language, type
systems and formal maths. Some web focused project to "write formal maths with
semantics", how more ridiculous can we get? Someone needs to get them to look
at theorem provers.

Sorry for the rant, i'm just not gonna write a blog post here.

~~~
Tainnor
I wish you did though ;)

------
diskmuncher
Why so little interest and activities?

